# Determined lady



## nonethewiser (May 19, 2020)

Last Oct good lady joined Slimming world,  last few years has been hard for her with ill health steroid use forced inactivity, during this time never complaint or felt sorry for herself.

Seven months later 4 & half stone lighter, just half stone more to reach target weight. Feel proud to have one courageous determined lady as my wife.


----------



## SueEK (May 19, 2020)

Well she sounds amazing and well done your lady wife.  Losing weight is difficult at the best of times for most people but with her extra challenges it is even more worthy of saying a huge 'well done' and how lovely that you are so proud of her - I expect that means the most to her but please pass on my congratulations to her, she sounds a great woman!!!


----------



## Lizzzie (Jun 12, 2020)

Woooo!    Tell your wife how awesome she is.   Every single day.  The challenge is now keeping going.


----------

